# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  ओल्ड इस गोल्ड

## "Hamsafar+"

*दोस्तों चलिए फ़िल्मी पुराने गाने गुनगुनाते है ! 
इसी विषय पे आधारित है ये सूत्र 
आशा करता हूँ की आप सभी को ये सूत्र पसंद आएगा !
*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

** फिल्म का नाम है नदिया के पार 
* कलाकार हैं सचिन एवं साधना सिंह*



*उपरोक्त फिल्म के गाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें !*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिल्म का नाम : फिर वही दिल लाया हूँ 
कलाकार : जॉय मुखर्जी , आशा पारेख 

*

*उपरोक्त फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें* *
*

----------


## satya_anveshi

सूत्र में कुछ लिखिए अलोन जी, तब उस प्रक्रिया पर विचार करें।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सूत्र में कुछ लिखिए अलोन जी, तब उस प्रक्रिया पर विचार करें।


ठीक है नियामक जी.....   अभी करता हूँ .

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिल्म का नाम : जब जब फूल खिले 
कलाकार : शशि कपूर , नंदा* 



*फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिल्म : आदमी 
कलाकार : दिलीप कुमार , मनोज कुमार, वहीदा रहमान* 

Attachment 685924

*फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## Teach Guru

*भाई कुछ फिल्म के बारे में डिटेल भी लिखे... आपका सूत्र वाकई में अच्छा है..........*

----------


## ingole

मित्र ,मुझे मदर इंडिया फिल्म के सारे गाने पसंद हैं उनके लिरिक्स भी अगर प्रस्तुत करें तो अति कृपा होगी..

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिल्म का नाम : मदर इंडिया 
कलाकार : नर्गिस , सुनील दत्त, राजेंद्र कुमार, राज कुमार
*



*फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र ,मुझे मदर इंडिया फिल्म के सारे गाने पसंद हैं उनके लिरिक्स भी अगर प्रस्तुत करें तो अति कृपा होगी..


मित्र कार्य पूरा हुआ..... आप देख सकते और गुनगुना सकते हैं !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> *भाई कुछ फिल्म के बारे में डिटेल भी लिखे... आपका सूत्र वाकई में अच्छा है..........*


सूत्र  पसंद करने के लिए धन्यवाद ...
डिटेल ... बहुत अच्छी बात कही...
इस बारे में मैं भी सोच रहा था... इस पर भी मेरा ध्यान केन्द्रित है मित्र !

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

मिरों ये सूत्र डिमान्ड पर आधारित है !.... इसलिए अपनी पसंदीदा फिल्म के बारे में जरूर  उल्लेख करें !

----------


## Crimnal

सही हे डिमांड के बिना सूत्र कैसे चलेगा.... मेरी डिमांड   आया सावन झूम के

----------


## satya_anveshi

पुरानी फिल्म जाल, जिसमें देव साहब मुख्य भूमिका में थे।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> सही हे डिमांड के बिना सूत्र कैसे चलेगा.... मेरी डिमांड   आया सावन झूम के


कुछ देर रुकिए .................................

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

*फिल्म का नाम :  "आया सावन झूम के"
कलाकार : धर्मेन्द्र  , आशा पारेख 



उपरोक्त फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें 
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...70#post1713470

*

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

* 

फिल्म का नाम : जाल (देवानंद एवं गीतावाली )

फिल्म के गानों के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...71#post1713571

*

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद मित्र..............

----------


## loolugupta

wah wah dil khush kar ditta

----------


## theodoreewhitefield

Good its very good old songs to listen. I am very emotional when i listen old songs.

----------

